# xm mod connect to monsoon system



## kidddoc29 (Apr 30, 2008)

xm radio with the doudle din monsoon radio.. i would like to have this xm mod professionally installed but my fear is bad sound quality. I currently have the xm mod playing thru the tape player of the head unit but the wires are driving me nuts. any ideas on how to make the change and get the same true monsoon cd quality sound? 03 vw passat.
I had this problem with my 03 bmw 5 series. The sound quality was bad, the professionals said this is the best they can do. is thus true?
Any help is apprieciated....


----------



## ThirdGTI (May 30, 2002)

*Re: xm mod connect to monsoon system (kidddoc29)*

Check out enfigcarstereo.com
They have some XM interfaces that might work for you.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: xm mod connect to monsoon system (ThirdGTI)*

Get an interface from Enfig, that's what I did. The sound quality is awesome.


----------

